# NUCHAL SCUTE



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2011)

If you were going to purchase an aldabra torotise would you prefer one with a nuchal scute, without a nuchal scute, or it would not matter?

Our last clutch we have about 7 without nuchal scutes out of 11 hatchlings so far. We have only had 3 prior to this year ever. 1.34% of all aldabra tortoises do not naturally have a nuchal scute. Thanks in advance for participating in this poll. Please feel free to comment, etc.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 26, 2011)

wouldn't matter at all to me.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 26, 2011)

I would definitly say that it would not matter to me, just owning one would be awesome.


----------



## zesty_17 (Apr 26, 2011)

It really doesn't matter either way for me, just having an aldab would be cool. I will admit though, for bragging rights, one without would be neat to have to explain the ratio/differences etc...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2011)

zesty_17 said:


> It really doesn't matter either way for me, just having an aldab would be cool. I will admit though, for bragging rights, one without would be neat to have to explain the ratio/differences etc...



That is my thoughts as well, we have only had three ever, we keep two and one went to a great customer who "reallllly" wanted it. This year we have at least 7 out of our last clutch without. All of our adults have nuchal scute!


----------



## Orko (Apr 26, 2011)

I prefer, and I am getting, one with the nuchal, probably since is the first one, I rather have the "traditional" one.


----------



## Zouave (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd say the rarer "without" if i had the choice but wouldn't turn away a "with" ... hmmm.... the "haves" and the "have nots". lol


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aesthetically I like the Non-nuchal shell, but like everyone else...either one would be fine if I had the chance.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 27, 2011)

It wouldnt bother me, i would just like the room to have one let alone have one.lol


----------



## Rjhoop (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey could you post pictures of each?That would help alot of people determine i think!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 27, 2011)

Rjhoop said:


> Hey could you post pictures of each?That would help alot of people determine i think!!



Sure, here are some old pictures showing one with and one without.


----------



## Rjhoop (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, i voted no!!I think they look much better without it!But my vote was for voting purposes only, we dont always get what we vote for but i would buy one (given i had enough room) either way!!


----------



## tomn (Apr 30, 2011)

interesting


----------

